# Bottom of drywall



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

not sure what you are asking... but you can replace the bottom section of a wall only if that is what you want. keep the drywall off the floor at least a 1/2" so it does not week up moisture from the floor.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

In an older home the plaster may be damaged from abuse. It is easy to repair. Perhaps that is why it had chair-rail and wainscoting (http://www.elitetrimworks.com/home.php?cat=4 ) on it, someone thought it impossible to fix. Or, it could have been installed originally that way with the underlying surface not finished as the builder knew it would be hidden. A picture would be nice……..

Be safe, Gary


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Pull the bottom sheet and hang a new one, finish, paint, and trim.


----------

